# Ick



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,one and all.does anybody know a way to cure ick or any meds that will not harm corals and inverts?cuz my wife's favourite fish(Purple firefish goby)just got ick.it isn't too bad yet just started but do not want to wait til it gets out of hand.can anyone help?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

you can dip the fish in a bucket of fresh water from what i understand, if you do make sure you buffer the ph in the freshwater to match the ph of your saltwater tank so you do not stress out your fish too much although this method will still stress out your fish and could lower its immune system and make things worse. It does not always work and your best bet would be to quarantine your fish in a separate tank so your other fish do not get it and treat it there


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

gearsofwarfan said:


> Hello,one and all.does anybody know a way to cure ick or any meds that will not harm corals and inverts?cuz my wife's favourite fish(Purple firefish goby)just got ick.it isn't too bad yet just started but do not want to wait til it gets out of hand.can anyone help?


There are a few reef safe meds for Ick but they don't normally work very well. You can use Garlic on your fish food when feeding, this helps. Cleaner shrimp are a great addition to any reef system as a preventative, also UV sterilizers can help. A FW bath at this stage will help but it will likely come back as the parasite is active in the reef system.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks,you guys...i appreciate the help i'll give it a shot,it might work.but only tough part is catching my Purple Firefish:lol: it's pretty elusive and hides all the time which makes it a little harder for me and my wife to enjoy it's beauty i really should get a quarantine tank to prevent and stop any outbreaks.thank you once again for your inputs....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

We recently introduced a clown with ick into our tank. We set up a quarantine tank (12 gallon) put them both in there. The one introduced did not survive the night but our original one is doing well. We dosed Cupramine for 2 weeks. He is going to stay in the quarantine for another month (8 weeks total) as I heard this is how long it will take to kill off any ick in the display tank. It was kinda a pain, first 3 weeks we did water changes every other day, and added stability. I found the stability didn't do to much though. We always had ammonia. After the 3rd week (cupramine out with water changes) the tank has no ammonia and nitrates (So I am assuming it is cycled) The benefit is now we have a quarantine tank , so going to get the last the fish we want and keep the quarantine cycled till done stocking. 
Oh yah only thing in the qu tank is a hob and fake wood thing for the clown to hid in. 
I hope it works out for you and your fish recover. Good luck.


----------

